# Tips for growing taller Sagittaria subulata?



## muntwo (Sep 6, 2011)

I have some Sagittaria subulata that used to have leaves that were around 12" long, but due to an algae outbreak while I was away for 2 weeks I had to trim them back (to about 3" long). The algae has been completely under control for the past 2 months, but the leaves are staying short (about the height that I cut the older leaves).

So, I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for promoting longer leaf growth in this species. Current tank setup is as follows: dirt topped with EcoComplete substrate, AquaClear 30 providing low flow in a standard 10 gallon All-Glass aquarium with low-moderate lighting from two 20 watt 24" T12 fluorescent bulbs about 3" above the surface of the water, and a constant water temp. of 78°F. Nutrients are provided in the substrate by pond fertilizer tablets and in the water column by dosing with Flourish Comprehensive and Excel.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You should not trim Sagitaria sp: remove the entire (hopefully outside) leaf at the rhizome. The new leaves will come from the center and will grow taller. Even if the plant is down to ~3 leaves, it has a great chance to rebound.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Trimming dwarf sag causes the rest of the leaf to melt-- it's all or nothing. At least that's what happens to me. 

If you have med-high light, it'll grow low and spread with runners, but I've heard with lower light, they tend to grow up instead of out.


----------



## muntwo (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, I guess I'll just have to keep up the fertilization and continue waiting. On a side note, none of the leaves that I cut 2.5 months ago have melted - must be something about my water parameters (pH or hardness).


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

I have them in a low tech set up with cfl bulbs, excel and flourish comprehensive as well as in a med light setup,with ferts and co2 injection they grow way differently but short in both instances:

Low light









Med Light









Way more prolific with co2 ferts and higher lighting. I dont think dwarf saggitaria get too tall.. 12" gives me the impression that its a different type of saggitaria.

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

i had some that was tall like you describe when i first purchased it---now it hugs the ground.

i wonder if it is the emersed version that grows tall and then it changes to submersed and hugs the substrate?


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm almost definite that you have a different plant species. Although I've never had it, I've done massive amounts of research for my tank that I'm starting very quickly and it leads me to know that its called Sagitaria Chilensis (_Sagittaria platyphylla_). A different species that grows much taller than the dwarf sag, 12" or possibly more. Also, Sagitaria as a whole is prone to leaf melt due to acclimation and water conditions. 

First, I'd like to know what algae you have. So we can determine the route you want to take to kill it and move on to getting healthy and lush plant growth. Since you've had it for only 2 months I'd just let it be for a bit until it comes back. I'd say probably in the next 1-2 weeks if you haven't noticed a change then we might have a problem. 

As for now I'd check your water parameters and make sure everything evened out, you may be experiencing a nutrient deficiency but most likely not due to all ferts your adding. But just take some tests to make sure. 


Here's a link for some more info: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+1626&pcatid=1626


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

I've kept both species, and Sagittaria platyphylla is by far the slower growing of the 2. Nice plant though.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

if i cut mine, they stay shorter

but if i purchase them online and don't cut, they are bigger and taller

WEIRD!!


----------



## muntwo (Sep 6, 2011)

The tank is doing fine now, but a couple months ago I pulled out multiple handfuls of Spirogyra sp., trimmed leaves that had excessive algae growth, threw a couple nerites and cherry shrimp in, and did frequent water changes until things were under control. It took about 3 weeks to completely recover. The leaves of my Sagittaria sp. are too narrow to be Sagittaria platyphylla. I'll have to take some photos for verification, but I may have two varieties of the same species (Sagittaria subulata) in my tank. Both have narrow leaves, but one stays at about 1-2" tall and the other grows to 12-14" tall.




Aquarist14 said:


> I'm almost definite that you have a different plant species. Although I've never had it, I've done massive amounts of research for my tank that I'm starting very quickly and it leads me to know that its called Sagitaria Chilensis (_Sagittaria platyphylla_). A different species that grows much taller than the dwarf sag, 12" or possibly more. Also, Sagitaria as a whole is prone to leaf melt due to acclimation and water conditions.
> 
> First, I'd like to know what algae you have. So we can determine the route you want to take to kill it and move on to getting healthy and lush plant growth. Since you've had it for only 2 months I'd just let it be for a bit until it comes back. I'd say probably in the next 1-2 weeks if you haven't noticed a change then we might have a problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmm. If its not sagittaria then I don't know what it could be unless its a type of vallisneria which it could be due to the size. Just take pictures so we can identify


----------



## muntwo (Sep 6, 2011)

been meaning to post these pictures, but I kept forgetting - plants in the first photo have been trimmed down to 3" tall, but have previously reached 12-14" tall, while plants in the second photo typically stay at 1-2" tall. You can still see some of the leaves that were trimmed in January in the first photo. I'm thinking that the shorter plants could be Sagittaria subulata var. pusilla.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have some kind of Sagitaria. Not sure what kind but it grows really tall. It takes a little while to grow tall. It grows over 12" with high light and co2. Or maybe the more Dense it grows the taller it gets? Because my tank has a very dense group of sag that grows tall. 

I took some cuttings for my 80gal low tech. I want it to grow tall but only time will tell.

Mine does not melt if I cut it.


----------



## Katsuragii (12 mo ago)

muntwo said:


> I have some Sagittaria subulata that used to have leaves that were around 12" long, but due to an algae outbreak while I was away for 2 weeks I had to trim them back (to about 3" long). The algae has been completely under control for the past 2 months, but the leaves are staying short (about the height that I cut the older leaves).
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for promoting longer leaf growth in this species. Current tank setup is as follows: dirt topped with EcoComplete substrate, AquaClear 30 providing low flow in a standard 10 gallon All-Glass aquarium with low-moderate lighting from two 20 watt 24" T12 fluorescent bulbs about 3" above the surface of the water, and a constant water temp. of 78°F. Nutrients are provided in the substrate by pond fertilizer tablets and in the water column by dosing with Flourish Comprehensive and Excel.


Mine grew around 2ft and some around 3ft and 4ft in my 35 gallons. Its weird that they now look like Giant vals. 

My LED light has 50 wattage. I think the reason why mine do this is that the farther the light source (and its relatively bright), the taller they get so that they are able to reach the appropriate distance between them and the light source. Just look at my dwarf sags in the background xD









oops, its an old thread.


----------

